# all Nordic languages: person from the Åland Islands



## Gavril

What word(s) do the Nordic languages use for inhabitants of the Åland Islands (Finnish _Ahvenanmaa_)?

The Swedish terms I know of are:

noun _ålänning _(pl. _ålänningar_) "person from Åland"
adj. _åländsk _"of or pertaining to Åland"

I think the equivalent Icelandic terms are _Álendingur _and _álenskur_, but for some reason, a large part of the Google results for "Álendingur" seem to be in Faroese.

What other terms are used for this meaning?

Thanks


----------



## Kottalizer

In Swedish it's only ålänning and ålänsk, like you said.


----------



## bicontinental

As far as I know it is ålænding in Danish and ålandsk. (You may get away with "ålandsboer" for the inhabitant)


----------



## utmarker

Gavril said:


> What word(s) do the Nordic languages use for inhabitants of the Åland Islands (Finnish _Ahvenanmaa_)?
> 
> The Swedish terms I know of are:
> 
> noun _ålänning _(pl. _ålänningar_) "person from Åland"
> adj. _ålänsk _"of or pertaining to Åland"
> 
> I think the equivalent Icelandic terms are _Álendingur _and _álenskur_, but for some reason, a large part of the Google results for "Álendingur" seem to be in Faroese.
> 
> What other terms are used for this meaning?
> 
> Thanks



I'm pretty sure it should be "åländsk".


----------



## Gavril

utmarker said:


> I'm pretty sure it should be "åländsk".



Whoops, my mistake!

I think I was basing the spelling _ålänsk _on 1) the noun _ålänning_, and 2) the Icelandic pattern of _-land/__-lenskur  _(_Ísland_ : _íslenskur_).


----------



## utmarker

Gavril said:


> Whoops, my mistake!
> 
> I think I was basing the spelling _ålänsk _on 1) the noun _ålänning_, and 2) the Icelandic pattern of _-land/__-lenskur  _(_Ísland_ : _íslenskur_).



No worries!

It's a general rule when forming adjectives on the noun "land".
Gotländsk, öländsk, finländsk, utländsk and so on.


----------



## JohanIII

Glöm inte femininum: åländska


----------



## BlueSuede

... and their specific dialect and melody in speach on Åland islands: åländska.


----------



## sindridah

Álendingur it is indeed


----------



## basslop

Ålending and ålandsk in Norwegian.


----------

